# Kölle Alaaf



## Dracun (3. März 2011)

Leev Jecke,

heuer ist es wieder soweit. Der Straßenkarneval beginnt.
Also feiert viel und habt Spaß dabei.

Dreimol Kölle Alaaf 
Kölle ... Alaaf
Buffed.de ... Alaaf
Gott und die Welt ... Alaaf





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GJpTDLVx6aQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r8cOpANbxkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lari (3. März 2011)

5 Tage Delirium \o/
Alaaf!


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. März 2011)

Wirklich das einzige was mir dazu einfällt ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (3. März 2011)

Alaaf - aber dieses Jahr net mit mir. Nächstes Jahr wieder in Kölle am Rhin !


----------



## Littletall (3. März 2011)

Ich hock hier in Mainz auf der Arbeit. Um die Ecke saufen sich die Jugendlichen zu...

In diesem Sinne:

Helau!


----------



## Whitepeach (3. März 2011)

ALAAF  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ylyC0XrD7fs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MSk1wBAnLAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bulleye (3. März 2011)

Hallo Ihr Narren,ich muss leider arbeiten aber trotzdem viel Spass beim feiern


----------



## Konov (3. März 2011)

Karneval ist etwas was mir noch nie gefallen hat.
Das gab es hier in meiner Gegend auch nie und wirds wohl auch nie geben, ich kann damit überhaupt nix anfangen. Aber trotzdem viel Spass allen die es feiern


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. März 2011)

Die Anstalt hat wieder Ausgang.


----------



## Dracun (3. März 2011)

Nur für Ceiwyn 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=etlgehdmUO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. März 2011)

Bitte einweisen lassen!


----------



## Dracun (3. März 2011)

Du bist komisch 

So dat letzte Video erst mal von mir ..  Jetzt geht es erst mal in den Kindergarten meines Sohnes  Da en bissel feiern 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hubzeOIn2cs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Makalvian (3. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jsqMxouclx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadow24 (3. März 2011)

kann eigentlich auch nix mit karneval anfangen,aber wie heisst es doch so schön...leben und leben lassen...jeder so wie er mag.von daher wünsch ich allen narren fröhliche tage...
werde wohl mit meinem kleinen sohn in der schule noch ein bissel karneval am rosenmontag mitmachen,aber das wars schon...wir im norden sind da nich so die jecken...


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. März 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> kann eigentlich auch nix mit karneval anfangen,aber wie heisst es doch so schön...leben und leben lassen...jeder so wie er mag.von daher wünsch ich allen narren fröhliche tage...
> werde wohl mit meinem kleinen sohn in der schule noch ein bissel karneval am rosenmontag mitmachen,aber das wars schon...wir im norden sind da nich so die jecken...



Leben und leben lassen, da sagst du was. Von mir aus können sich diese Narren jeden Abend die Kante geben, um dann in einem fremden Bett aufzuwachen und festzustellen, dass man schwanger ist (oder jemanden geschwängert hat). Ich nehme es sogar hin, dass Straßen gesperrt sind, ist mir auch egal. 
Aber auf der anderen Seite ist jeder, der diesen Zirkus nicht mitmacht, ein unlustiger Spaßbremsen-Depp. 

Ich hasse Karneval, Fasching und dergleichen.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (3. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Leben und leben lassen, da sagst du was. Von mir aus können sich diese Narren jeden Abend die Kante geben, um dann in einem fremden Bett aufzuwachen und festzustellen, dass man schwanger ist (oder jemanden geschwängert hat). Ich nehme es sogar hin, dass Straßen gesperrt sind, ist mir auch egal.
> Aber auf der anderen Seite ist jeder, der diesen Zirkus nicht mitmacht, ein unlustiger Spaßbremsen-Depp.
> 
> Ich hasse Karneval, Fasching und dergleichen.



Super, musst du uns das 3 mal hinter einander mitteilen ?
Wir haben verstanden das du kein bock auf feiern hast!



ALAAF AN ALLE!


----------



## Shaila (3. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Leben und leben lassen, da sagst du was. Von mir aus können sich diese Narren jeden Abend die Kante geben, um dann in einem fremden Bett aufzuwachen und festzustellen, dass man schwanger ist (oder jemanden geschwängert hat). Ich nehme es sogar hin, dass Straßen gesperrt sind, ist mir auch egal.
> Aber auf der anderen Seite ist jeder, der diesen Zirkus nicht mitmacht, ein unlustiger Spaßbremsen-Depp.
> 
> Ich hasse Karneval, Fasching und dergleichen.



Dann musst du aber nicht jeden, der mal ein Wenig feiert als "dummen Menschen der Alles und jeden schwängert und nicht weiss wo er dann am nächsten Tag aufwacht" bezeichnen, oder habe ich da eine Kleinigkeit übersehen? Denn wer jedem, der ein wenig Spaß hat so "ins Gesicht spuckt", der darf sich dann auch beim besten Willen, nicht darüber aufregen, wenn er dann als Spaßbremse bezeichnet wird. Ich weiss, dass es hier einige User gibt die konsequent alles nicht in Ordnung finden, was auch nur im entferntesten Sinne mit Feiern zu tun hat und ich zähle dich ebenfalls dazu.

Aber mit euren regelrechten "Hetzkommentaren" stellt ihr euch eigentlich nur selbst blos. Denn feiern heißt nicht nur "saufen bis der Arzt kommt, jemanden schwängern und in einem bett aufwachen, das man nicht kennt". Man kann auch Spaß haben ohne sein Hirn an der nächsten Straßenecke zu vergessen, damit das mal klar gestellt ist. Es ist unfassbar naiv alle Feiernden in einen Topf zu werfen und dann mit solchen Kommentaren um sich zu werfen. Feiern ist nämlich nichts Schlechtes und da darf auch ruhig Alkohol dabei sein, denn auch das ist nicht grundlegend schlecht. So lange alles mit Vernunft und in Maßen zugeht, gibt es überhaupt keinen Grund sich so über solche Dinge zu äußern.

Es gibt immer Typen bei denen nicht der Spaß an erster Stelle steht, sondern eben der Alkohol, das Rauchen und andere fragliche Dinge, aber das sind nunmal nicht alle, im Gegenteil: Diese sind eher in der Minderheit. Die Jugend von Heute ist nämlich in dieser Hinsicht vernünftiger als viele immer annehmen.

EDIT:

Das soll im Übrigen nicht heißen, dass ich eure Ablehnung gegenüber Partys etc. nicht respektiere. Das ist ja Jedem das Seine, aber dann muss man nicht solche Kommentare vom Zaun lassen. Wenn ihr es nicht mögt, schön. Aber deshalb muss man nicht mit Beleidigungen bzw. provokationen um sich werfen.

P.S: Helau, den großen wünsche ich schöne Tage, den Kleinen viele Süßigkeiten. Ich selber laufe beim Umzug als Dioxinhuhn mit, wie findet ihr die Idee?


----------



## Dracun (3. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Denn feiern heißt nicht nur "saufen bis der Arzt kommt, jemanden schwängern und in einem bett aufwachen, das man nicht kennt". Man kann auch Spaß haben ohne sein Hirn an der nächsten Straßenecke zu vergessen, damit das mal klar gestellt ist. Es ist unfassbar naiv alle Feiernden in einen Topf zu werfen und dann mit solchen Kommentaren um sich zu werfen. Feiern ist nämlich nichts Schlechtes und da darf auch ruhig Alkohol dabei sein, denn auch das ist nicht grundlegend schlecht. So lange alles mit Vernunft und in Maßen zugeht, gibt es überhaupt keinen Grund sich so über solche Dinge zu äußern.


/sign .. mehr ist dem nicht hinzu zufügen


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2011)

Ist die Zeit schon wieder da? Hoffentlich vergeht sie so schnell, wie sie gekommen ist...

Ansonsten: Viel Spaß denen, die es unbedingt feiern wollen...


----------



## schneemaus (3. März 2011)

Das heißt *HELAU*, ihr Banausen! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c4LdGG4BzLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6NiDOP08LRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Edit: Auch beim Fasching geht es ernst. Wenn ich das Lied hier höre, fang ich (wie fast jeder Mainzer) mim Heulen an. Hab ich immer von meinem Vater gesungen bekommen, wenn ich mir wehgetan hab.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rYpvJZMM32o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haxxler (3. März 2011)

Ernst Neger? WTF?

Ach ja, Karneval stinkt übrigens. Alemannische Fasnet FTW! Wobei ich dieses Jahr irgendwie kaum Lust habe, viel zu unternehmen. Mal schauen ob ich mich die nächsten Tage aufrappeln werde.


----------



## Edou (3. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist die Zeit schon wieder da? Hoffentlich vergeht sie so schnell, wie sie gekommen ist...
> 
> Ansonsten: Viel Spaß denen, die es unbedingt feiern wollen...



Was Razyl sagt und: Mein Vater Feiert in Köln bei seiner Neuen, Ich hab eh kein Bock soll er doch machen. :X 

Vll sieht mein Vater ja Dracun....nur Wissen beide nicht wer der andere ist.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. März 2011)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ach ja, Karneval stinkt übrigens. Alemannische Fasnet FTW!




Ja das hat was, meine alte Heimat.

Warst du da auch schon mal auf dem Basler Morgästraich?
Das wär mal was für unsere Jecken, ne ganz neue Erfahrung


----------



## Noxiel (3. März 2011)

Wer fünf Jahre im Rheinland und dann im Schwabenland lebt, der kennt die Vorzüge beider Varationen. Kölle Alaaf und Nari Naro gehen bei mir dieser Tage Hand in Hand. Bis Aschermittwoch, dann wird wieder getrauert. *seufz*
Karneval/Fasnet rockt!


----------



## 666Anubis666 (3. März 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Das heißt *HELAU*, ihr Banausen!



Eh Bäh! 




Noxiel schrieb:


> Wer fünf Jahre im Rheinland und dann im Schwabenland lebt, der kennt die Vorzüge beider Varationen. Kölle Alaaf und Nari Naro gehen bei mir dieser Tage Hand in Hand. Bis Aschermittwoch, dann wird wieder getrauert. *seufz*
> Karneval/Fasnet rockt!



Wo du recht hast


----------



## Raffzahl (3. März 2011)

Ach Karnival... habs früher in Köln nicht gemocht, doch jetzt vermisse ich es nach dem Umzug...
Alaaf an alle!  (vor allem an die Kölnern )


----------



## Legendary (3. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Leben und leben lassen, da sagst du was. Von mir aus können sich diese Narren jeden Abend die Kante geben, um dann in einem fremden Bett aufzuwachen und festzustellen, dass man schwanger ist (oder jemanden geschwängert hat). Ich nehme es sogar hin, dass Straßen gesperrt sind, ist mir auch egal.
> Aber auf der anderen Seite ist jeder, der diesen Zirkus nicht mitmacht, ein unlustiger Spaßbremsen-Depp.
> 
> Ich hasse Karneval, Fasching und dergleichen.



Meine Fresse, zu jedem gottverdammten Thema hier im Forum hast du was negatives zu melden...lass mal deine typisch deutsche negative Mentalität! 


Fasching ist mal ganz lustig, ich feier 1-2 Abende und dann wars das, ich renn auch ned auf jede Veranstaltung und Party um die Zeit aber mal ein bisschen die Sau rauslassen tut einfach gut.  Hier bei uns in Bayern wird auch immer gut gefeiert, wobei ich mal wirklich irgendwann die Fassenacht aus meiner ursprünglichen Heimat, dem Rheinland, kennenlernen will.


----------



## Dracun (3. März 2011)

Dann lerne schon mal dieses hier heißt dat KARNEVAL oder bei uns in Kölle Fasteller oder Fastelovend


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. März 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, zu jedem gottverdammten Thema hier im Forum hast du was negatives zu melden...lass mal deine typisch deutsche negative Mentalität!



Ich sags ja, wenn man Fasching nicht mag, schlägt einem die Einheitspolizei den Schädel ein. Lass mal dein typisch deutsches Mitläufertum.


----------



## ego1899 (3. März 2011)

naja recht hat er irgwendwo, aber beim thema fasching bin ich ausnahmsweise mal auf ceywins seite ^^
da gibts einfach gar keine diskussionsbasis...  karneval ist einfach nur von beschränkten, für beschränkte gemacht...


----------



## Sugarwarlock (4. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BuINxoChxe0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



HELAU!!!!!!!!!11111

Ich mag Karneval aber auch nicht. Kann aber auch deswegen sein, weil ichs immer mitmachen musste als Kind...


----------



## Grushdak (4. März 2011)

imo

Ich bin froh, wenn diese ganze "Blaumacherei" endlich wieder vorbei ist.
Wenn ich was im Fernsehen schauen will - nur diese Gestammele unter der Gürtellinie -
und alle klatschen schön, wie die Marionetten - weil sie eh schon über der Promille-Grenze angelangt sind. 

Komasaufen, das war bei mir mal ....

*ps.* 
Das heißt natürlich nicht, daß jeder Karnevalist nur am grenzenlosen Saufen ist. 
Ich habe Fasching & co mal gemocht.
Heute bin ich da irgendwie raus ....

*Alaaf, Helau* und .... 

greetz


----------



## Dracun (4. März 2011)

Könnten wir bitte diesen abgefuckten mini Flamewar mal beenden?!
Es gibt Leute die mögen Karneval nicht, gut ist nicht mein Problem. Aber wäre es bitte möglich die Leute, die des mögen und auch gerne zelebrieren, nicht als schwachsinnig, Idioten, Alkoholiker, Bettrümhüpfer (im übrigen wurden niemand aus dieser Behauptung ausgeschlossen) zu bezeichnen?!
Danke!
In diesem Thread geht es darum, allen die Spaß am Karneval haben, zu grüßen und denen viel Spaß zu wünschen. Deswegen auch die Einleitung "Leev Jecke". 
Also ich möchte hier keine bescheuerten Aussagen hören wie "Bitte einweisen lassen" und ähnliches. Wenn so was nochmal vorkommt werde ich den Thread schließen lassen und denjenigen melden.

Danke und nun viel Spaß weiterhin allen Menschen die Spaß am Karneval haben. Morgen gibt es endlich bei mir auf der Rheinseite ("Schäl Sick") die ersten Umzüge .. yehaaaw ... 
Ming Famillich un isch, mer freue uns dadrop.
Also Kölle Alaaf
und an den Rest ... (ich glaub gar net das ich dat schreibe) Helau


----------



## Lari (4. März 2011)

Wir hatten gestern unheimlich viel Spaß und Alkohol in rauen Mengen. Geschwängert wurde niemand und jeder ist in seinem Bett aufgewacht.
@ Ceiwyn: Niemand würde einen Nicht-Karnevalisten auch nur schief angucken, wenn nicht ständig Leute wie du anfangen Karnevalisten zu bepöbeln.


----------



## Shaila (4. März 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> imo
> 
> Ich bin froh, wenn diese ganze "Blaumacherei" endlich wieder vorbei ist.
> Wenn ich was im Fernsehen schauen will - nur diese Gestammele unter der Gürtellinie -
> ...



Von dir und Ceiwynn hätte ich eigentlich etwas Anderes erwartet, z.B. auf die Kommentare der Anderen eingehen anstatt wie kleine Kinder eine Beleidigung nach der Anderen vom Stapel laufen zu lassen. Was soll denn bitte dieses kindische Verhalten? Und wenn ich dann von Anderen wiederrum lese: "Von Beschränken für Beschränkte", dann kann man das ja schon durchaus als Beleidigung gegenüber jedem in diesem Thread werten, der am Karnevall teilnimmt. Unterstes Niveau.


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Von dir und Ceiwynn hätte ich eigentlich etwas Anderes erwartet, z.B. auf die Kommentare der Anderen eingehen anstatt wie kleine Kinder eine Beleidigung nach der Anderen vom Stapel laufen zu lassen. Was soll denn bitte dieses kindische Verhalten? Und wenn ich dann von Anderen wiederrum lese: "Von Beschränken für Beschränkte", dann kann man das ja schon durchaus als Beleidigung gegenüber jedem in diesem Thread werten, der am Karnevall teilnimmt. Unterstes Niveau.



Ich hab schon in einigen Threads hier über Fasching diskutiert, immer wieder lief es darauf hinaus, dass man 

a) entweder Fasching gern feiert oder
b) Fasching nicht mag, weil man gerne Anti-Mainstream ist, eine negative Grundeinstellung hat oder eine Spaßbremse (*sigh*) ist.

Vielleicht ist darin die Ursache zu erkennen, dass ich bei so was gern aufbrause, weil mir von Seiten der Karnevalisten immer alles mögliche unterstellt wird.


Na gut, noch mal ganz sachlich:

Wer Fasching feiern mag, okey, mir egal. Was ich nicht mag, ist es wenn man mich dazu nötigt mitzugehen. Wenn ich dann sage "nein, darauf hab ich keine Lust", höre ich immer Dinge, die ich oben beschrieben hab und einfach nicht zutreffen. Ich finde Fasching öde und langweilig und unnötig, muss ich deswegen eine negative Grundeinstellung haben? Das wäre genauso, als wenn ich den Karnevalisten unterstellen würde, sie wären Mitläufer oder Untertanen.. ist der gleiche Quark. 
Ich will an Fasching nur meine Ruhe haben, aber die kriegt man ja nicht. Bewerft halt die Straße mit Bonbons, sperrt sie ab und geht verkleidet zur Arbeit. Macht mir nix aus. Aber ich will nicht von wildfremden Menschen umarmt werden. Ich will nicht dazu genötigt werden, mitzufeiern. Ich will auch nicht ausgefragt werden, was ich gegen Fasching habe.

Bisher hat es nie geklappt. Bei Fasching ist es für jeden ein MUSS, mitzufeiern. Wer sich nicht beugt, erntet Unverständnis, Hohn und Verachtung. Insofern habe ich meine Art, mit Fasching umzugehen, geändert. Scheinbar ist der Großteil dieser Leute tatsächlich unfähig, ein "Nein" zu aktzeptieren. Vielleicht tut es ja dann ein "Hau ab".


----------



## Shaila (4. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich finde Fasching öde und langweilig und unnötig, muss ich deswegen eine negative Grundeinstellung haben? Das wäre genauso, als wenn ich den Karnevalisten unterstellen würde, sie wären Mitläufer oder Untertanen.. ist der gleiche Quark.



Bei allem Respekt: Du hast den Leuten, die Fasching feiern weitaus schlimmeres unterstellt, wenn ich mir deine anderen Kommentare angucke. Hast du dich je gefragt, ob der Fehler vielleicht bei dir selbst und deinem Verhalten gegenüber den Feiernden liegt und nicht bei den Anderen? Weil so kommt es mir gerade vor. Du tust jetzt so als wärest du in der großen Opferrolle und würdest zu etwas genötigt werden bzw. deswegen beschimpft werden. Aber wie schon gesagt: Bei den Unterstellungen, die von DEINER Seite kommen, wundert mich das ehrlich gesagt nicht.

In dem Thread z.B. habe ich niemanden gesehen, der dich blöd angemacht hat wo du gesagt hast, du fändest Fasching öde. Niemand hat nur ein Wort gesagt. nur du hast angefangen mit wilden Beleidigungen um dich zu werfen und das ist ganz einfach ein Fakt den man hier nachlesen kann.


----------



## Edou (4. März 2011)

Ich hab früher oft Fasching gefeiert, als kleines Kind mit meinem Dad und so. Sooo berauschend fand ich es nie. Da ich kein interesse an Alkohol und Co. habe, es anderen aber nicht Verweigern kann und auch nicht will, ist deren sache ob sie Spaß daran haben oder nicht. Jedoch darf man nunmal nicht alle über einen Kamm werfen, klar gibt es immer welche die es übertreiben. Mal sind es mehr, mal weniger. 

Wer es Feiert: Habt euren Spaß, passt auf euer (Trink)Verhalten und auf das Verhalten im Betrunkenen zustand auf. Viel Spaß!
Diejenigen die es nicht Feiern(So wie ich): Macht was Alleine oder mit Freunden (die es auch nicht Feiern[wollen]) abseits des ganzen geschehens. 

Aber tolerant sollte man beider seiten gegenüber sein.


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Bei allem Respekt: Du hast den Leuten, die Fasching feiern weitaus schlimmeres unterstellt, wenn ich mir deine anderen Kommentare angucke. Hast du dich je gefragt, ob der Fehler vielleicht bei dir selbst und deinem Verhalten gegenüber den Feiernden liegt und nicht bei den Anderen? Weil so kommt es mir gerade vor. Du tust jetzt so als wärest du in der großen Opferrolle und würdest zu etwas genötigt werden bzw. deswegen beschimpft werden. Aber wie schon gesagt: Bei den Unterstellungen, die von DEINER Seite kommen, wundert mich das ehrlich gesagt nicht.
> 
> In dem Thread z.B. habe ich niemanden gesehen, der dich blöd angemacht hat wo du gesagt hast, du fändest Fasching öde. Niemand hat nur ein Wort gesagt. nur du hast angefangen mit wilden Beleidigungen um dich zu werfen und das ist ganz einfach ein Fakt den man hier nachlesen kann.



Aber alles hast du offenbar nicht gelesen, denn im 1. Satz hab ich geschrieben, dass es hier schon einige Threads darüber gab, auch in anderen Foren und immer lief es auf dasselbe hinaus. Irgendwann ist die Geduld halt mal zu Ende.


----------



## Shaila (4. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Aber alles hast du offenbar nicht gelesen, denn im 1. Satz hab ich geschrieben, dass es hier schon einige Threads darüber gab, auch in anderen Foren und immer lief es auf dasselbe hinaus. Irgendwann ist die Geduld halt mal zu Ende.



Das ist ja wohl keine Rechtfertigung. Naja, ist egal. Hoffe du bist in Zukunft ein wenig offener, was das angeht. Der Beitrag über dir ist ein Musterbeispiel, wie man das, was du uns sagen willst, auch in schöne Worte packen kann.


----------



## Dracun (4. März 2011)

So und jetzt hat das bitte ein Ende. Wer nicht Karneval feiern möchte schön & gut. Aber dies war kein "Wir diskutieren jetzt Thread" sondern eher dazu gedacht Grüße an die Jecken hier im Forum zu verteilen. Aber irgendwie jeder Thread hier endet im gegenseitigen ankacken und nieder machen. Mit euch (ja ich weiß sehr allgemein formuliert)ist es noch nicht einmal möglich eine normale Diskussionzu führen irgendeiner fängt immer an rumzupöbeln und andere springen dann auf den Zug auf. Sei es bei politischen Diskussion oder Religiösen. Es kotzt echt nur noch an. Einfach mal die Meinung anderer akzeptieren und respektieren .. nein das ist hier nicht möglich.


----------



## Noxiel (4. März 2011)

Thread auf Wunsch des TE geschlossen.


----------

